# Post your departments website....



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not my department and not even my town...
http://www.somersetpd.org/

My town and still not my department because I am not a cop =)

http://www.richmondma.org/police.htm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Westport does not have a website of thier own but this is the closest to it.

http://www.westportmass.com/wst_page3.php


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am not on the job but here is my hometown Police Dept Homepage.

http://www.raynhampd.com/


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department

www.lvmpd.com


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

www.mspca.org

You have to navigate to get to us.

For what it's worth.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's my department: 
http://lapdonline.org

and here's the recruiting website:
http://joinlapd.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

It's only about 8 years out-of-date, but here ya go;

http://ci.quincy.ma.us/police.asp


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Quinsigamond College PD
www.qcc.mass.edu/safety


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is the Holyoke Community College Police Department's Official Website:
http://www.hcc.edu/campus/safety.html

----- And for your viewing pleasure -----

Here is the Holyoke Community College Police Department's UN-Official Website:
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/9472/main.html


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> It's only about 8 years out-of-date, but here ya go;
> 
> http://ci.quincy.ma.us/police.asp


LOL 
I know. huh ?
I offered the "Webmaster" some assistance when I was working for the City Council office circa 1996 1997 I was one of the assistants to the City Council. I sent whoever runs the website several emails telling him I was willling to help him with the website. He never returned my emails.
and now that I do not work for the City of Quincy anymore I would feel stupid emailing him again.

too funny though....................................... 8 years out of date..... 
classic...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

GMACK24 said:


> I offered the "Webmaster" some assistance when I was working for the City Council office circa 1996 1997 I was one of the assistants to the City Council. I sent whoever runs the website several emails telling him I was willling to help him with the website. He never returned my emails.
> and now that I do not work for the City of Quincy anymore I would feel stupid emailing him again.


He's actually a really good guy, just overwhelmed. He does all the computer-related work for the city, including our NIBRS system and cruiser laptops, and it's amazing what he is able to accomplish. Whenever I have a problem with my laptop, I send him an e-mail, and it's usually corrected by the next business day.

8 years, though........


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are my 4 :blink:

Department 1

http://marbleheadpd.org/

Department 2

http://www.harbormasters.org/cities/salem.shtml

Department 3

http://www.geocities.com/beverlyema/

Not a department per se....but we 911 in
Boston( very little),Sommerville, Chelsea,Everett,Lynn,Peabody,Malden, Revere, Saugus

www.cataldoambulance.com


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

stm4710 said:


> Here are my 4 :blink:


:blink: yeah, I'll say...

Here's mine:

www.police.warren.ma.us

And as posted in the pages on the site, here's our very cool new patch put in use last summer: http://www.police.warren.ma.us/images/warren_police_badge1.jpg


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.mspca.org/site/pp.asp?c=gtIUK4OSG&b=126761



quality617 said:


> www.mspca.org
> 
> You have to navigate to get to us.
> 
> For what it's worth.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

My Department and..I'm proud to say...I made and maintain our website 

http://www.yarmouthpolice.comhttp://www.yarmouthpolice.com


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

My LE creations

http://www.attleboropolice.org/
http://www.apoa.us/
http://www.massfop.org/


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Department website:

http://www.danverspolice.com

Union website:

http://www.danverspolice.org


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

I think that grey Davners PD cruiser is pretty slick.......


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> http://www.mspca.org/site/pp.asp?c=gtIUK4OSG&b=126761


Thank you. :kitty:


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

2nd Mass department on the web (Danvers was 1st):

http://www.bpd.org/

And a Yahoo group for anyone interested in the BPD:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BurlingtonPolice/


----------

